

Persistence of Myths Could Alter Public Policy Approach - baha_man
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/09/03/AR2007090300933.html

======
zach
Appealing stories are often not true, and if true, often not important.
Unfortunately, the demand for stories is based almost entirely on how
appealing they are. So any place in the media where editorial judgment is
absent tends to be filled with speculation, rumor, myths, triteness and trash.

